# Elevar la vara



## Falbalas

¡Hola, colegas!
¿Cómo dirían "elevar la vara" en portugués? Por ejemplo: "con esta nueva tecnología, se elevó la vara" (el "piso" o el nivel mínimo ahora es más alto). 
¡Gracias!


----------



## jazyk

Aumentar o nível. Elevar o padrão.


----------



## Falbalas

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Carfer

_'Subir/elevar/ a fasquia_'


----------



## jazyk

Fasquia? Primeira vez que vejo. Será que seria entendido no Brasil?


----------



## Carfer

jazyk said:


> Fasquia? Primeira vez que vejo. Será que seria entendido no Brasil?



Isso não sei. A nossa expressão vem do desporto, especificamente do salto em altura. A '_fasquia_' é a barra que tem de ser ultrapassada pelo saltador. Obviamente, qualquer das expressões que sugeriu poderia ser usada cá também.


----------



## jazyk

Como não sei nada sobre esportes nem quero saber, tive de pesquisar como se chama a tal fasquia do salto em vara no Brasil. Aparentemente barra: Dicionário Olímpico

Não, aparentemente há quem conheça a palavra no Brasil: Salto em altura é tema de Doodle em homenagem às Olimpíadas de Londres


----------



## Cainejo

Nunca oí "elevar la vara" (España), aquí decimos "elevar el nivel".


----------



## Guigo

A expressão que se usou/usa bastante, no Brasil, neste 2019/2020 é "elevar o sarrafo", sendo este _sarrafo_, a barra usada em determinados esportes.

*"Na final do Mundial, Fla tem rendimento de alto nível europeu e eleva ainda mais o sarrafo de exigências no futebol brasileiro."*
Olhos nos olhos! 'Atrevimento' de Jorge Jesus atinge outro patamar


----------



## Falbalas

¡Qué buenos aportes! ¿Será que "sarrafo" se usa en forma metafórica o solo en el contexto del deporte?


----------



## jazyk

Eu provavelmente não entenderia elevar o sarrafo sem a explicação acima.


----------



## Carfer

Falbalas said:


> ¡Qué buenos aportes! ¿Será que "sarrafo" se usa en forma metafórica o solo en el contexto del deporte?



Eu entendê-lo-ia mais como ironia. Ia certamente parecer-me depreciativo chamar '_sarrafo_' à fasquia (à do atletismo ou a uma figurada), já que no meu uso (ou melhor, no do meu pai, que trabalhava com madeiras), um sarrafo é uma ripa um tanto ou quanto tosca, que, ainda por cima, costuma estar conotada com tareias (_'dar uma sarrafada em alguém_', mais uma vez em sentido próprio ou figurado). Mas isso é o uso de cá (e, se calhar, até só o meu).


----------



## jazyk

Carfer said:


> um sarrafo é uma ripa um tanto ou quanto tosca, que, ainda por cima, costuma estar conotada com tareias


Exato! É este o uso com que estou familiarizado.


----------



## Guigo

Carfer said:


> Eu entendê-lo-ia mais como ironia. Ia certamente parecer-me depreciativo chamar '_sarrafo_' à fasquia (à do atletismo ou a uma figurada), já que no meu uso (ou melhor, no do meu pai, que trabalhava com madeiras), um sarrafo é uma ripa um tanto ou quanto tosca, que, ainda por cima, costuma estar conotada com tareias (_'dar uma sarrafada em alguém_', mais uma vez em sentido próprio ou figurado). Mas isso é o uso de cá (e, se calhar, até só o meu).



Interessante que, na minha percepção, parecia um _lusitanismo_, tirado das muitas entrevistas que Jorge Jesus concedeu, em 2019. Aliás, ele trouxe outros como: _adepto, patamar_, etc. A imprensa local, sempre invejosa e provinciana, registrou de forma sarcástica, mas as expressões do Jesus caíram no gosto do povo e foram adotadas, com galhardia. Para mim, uma maneira suave de enriquecer a língua.

Em tempo, _sarrafo _por aqui é (ou era): pedaço de pau, ripa. Também temos as expressões: descer/baixar o sarrafo (agredir), dar uma sarrafada e outras.


----------



## jazyk

Patamar é lusitanismo!? Em que sentido? Para mim é uma palavra das mais comezinhas.


----------



## Vanda

Meu pai gosta muito, a vida toda, de usar a expressão 'descer o sarrafo'.


----------

